# Ford Identify



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

So my boss has a 1970s Ford tractor that has a broken front spindle. First question is what model could it be and the second question is to get a locate on another spindle.......

Tractor serial number is C566284

Unit 8 D13B

Model DX 253 C

Engine 8C21B

Transmission 8B07C

Rear Axel 8A12B 8C07A 8C16A

This is the info he gave me. If anyone can help us out, well that'd be fine, thank you!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello tractorbeam,

That tractor is a Ford 4600 (narrow orchard model). Numbers translate as follows:

Model DX253C
Model - DX2 - Ford 4600, narrow orchard tractor, (1975-1981)
Engine - 5 - Diesel, horizontal exhaust. 
PTO - 3 - Live PTO, 540 rpm
Transmission - 8x2 speed trans (4x1 + hi/lo)

Mfg. Code 8D13B
April 13th, 1978, day shift

Serial Number C566284
C - Made in USA. S/N 566284 is consistent with April 1978 manufacture.
___________________________________

Ebay has a good selection of aftermarket spindles. I saw one for $43 + $13 shipping. Your local Ford/NH dealership will charge much more than that. Good Luck! 

__________________________


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Tractorbeam,

A word of caution regarding aftermarket spindles. I have read that some guys have had problems with dimensions (quality control) whereby bushings/bearings didn't fit. If you choose to go the aftermarket route, caliper & compare to your old spindle to the new one to be sure it will fit before installing. Might save you a headache...


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

tractor beam,

Since your boss's tractor is a 4600 narrow orchard model, it may be known as a 4600-O or a 4600-NO model. My guess is that the spindles are different from a regular 4600 model. Consult you New Holland dealership to get the part number before shopping the internet.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Orchard models are usually about 12" narrower, and often have shorter spindles to lower the center of gravity, so you don't tip over on a sidehill.


----------

